# GH dosage



## isteroids (Sep 14, 2016)

For anti-aging, general health & healing, fat mobilization, a dose of 2-3 IU’s per day will be sufficient for the majority. A dose of 1.5 to 2.0 IU’s is considered to be a full replacement dose for those in their middle-age and beyond.

For gaining lean muscle and substantially improving body composition, a dose of 4-8 IU’s per day will be necessary. Most people will respond very well at a dose of 4-5 IU’s per day.

Regardless of your goal, as a general rule the best way to begin your HGH program is to start with a low dose and ease your body into the higher doses. This will allow you to avoid or at least minimize many of the more common sides-effects of HGH; such as bloating, joint pain and swelling. Most people can tolerate up to approximately 2 IU’s with few sides, so that would be a good place to start.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 14, 2016)

Copy and paste cowboy.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 14, 2016)

Cool story bro. Can you cite your sources?


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 14, 2016)

Was this a question, personal experience, or statement of fact (from another resource).

I took gh for more than 3 years consecutively.  You state some very general information.  What you don't state is are things that people are more interested in such as some gh is very wet (ie most Chinese sources) while the human grade sources tend to be more dry causing less sides and water retention.  

Gh is also very expensive as a body building compound as compared to the testosterone based ones.  I will say from personal experience there is a massive synergetic effect between gh and test when taken together over long periods.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 14, 2016)

GH does not build muscle on its own. It's synergistic alongside AAS and insulin but on its own will not build you significant muscle mass even at over 10IUs. Your copy and paste crap is bullshit


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 14, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> GH does not build muscle on its own. It's synergistic alongside AAS and insulin but on its own will not build you significant muscle mass even at over 10IUs. Your copy and paste crap is bullshit



was going to say the same.

plus bud, we are newbies here.  We know how to use GH, the discussions we have are 10x advanced and are more along the lines of healing, anti aging, etc.  We know your not going to get big from 3iu for 6/12 months long.  Nada.  

But it has many other uses, if you want you can search..........but we dont need this useless education.  Its like saying tes is anabolic.  Thats well established here


----------



## stonetag (Sep 15, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Cool story bro. Can you cite your sources?



http://www.hgh.com.mx/images/logo.png   Right here my man!..lol


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 16, 2016)

One of the worst threads Ive read in awhile. Lol! We Todd Did


----------



## isteroids (Sep 19, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Cool story bro. Can you cite your sources?



Getting HGH in form of lyophilized powder from Chinese source. :32 (17):


----------



## isteroids (Sep 19, 2016)

SHRUGS said:


> One of the worst threads Ive read in awhile. Lol! We Todd Did



Anyway, thanks for your time to write this review.


----------

